# Can't login to phpBB



## TheMailMan (Apr 6, 2005)

I am trying to login to a phpBB forum and everytime I do, it brings me to the index unlogged. I don't own the forum BTW. I think I read somewhere that deleting your cookies will solve a problem such as this, but I don't want to do it unless someone here says to lol. Anyway, if you could help me, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## TheMailMan (Apr 6, 2005)

....bump...I don't mean to whine, but I've waited for over a week now and no reply...


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

sorry man..

anyway, deleting your cookies is probably a good idea... you might have to logon to some other websites with your password again if you've set it to always have you logged on, but that's not that hard to do...

If that doesn't work, you can ask for help again.


----------



## qwhat (Feb 27, 2008)

having the same problem and its driving me nuts....


any answers to this dilemma yet?


----------



## Dunhamzzz (Mar 15, 2008)

IE privacy settings?


----------



## IanS (Aug 25, 2006)

I sometimes get this complaint from people who use my forum.

Usually its because their internet provider is one of those who switches the IP address a lot during a session.

The forum recognises people by their IP address, so when it gets changed, you are no longer logged-on.

Not saying this is what's happening to you, but it could be.
AOL is really bad for this.

Ian


----------



## szetop (May 5, 2008)

*Re: Can't login to phpBB or register*

Dear All -

Just created my phpBB bulletin & the admin login id/password. I was a able to log in the first day or two. Then the login screen just refreshes itself whenever I tried to use it. The "register" screen is the same.

I specifically accept cookies from my domain but it still didn't work. It is driving me crazy. Can anybody offer any possible solution? My link to the phpbb page is as follows:

www.szetolaw.com/talk

Thanks in advance.

:4-dontkno


----------

